# Hillier than Thou Results?



## BumpNGrind (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone know if they posted results for this event?


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Just emailed*

Phil and Kyle: not yet available. Kyle was deployed on hurricane duty  so hasn't had free time...


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Results*

Greg Spadavecchia won.


----------



## judhand (Oct 24, 2008)

*Complete results now posted*

Complete Hillier Than Thou 2008 results are now posted. Go to the Central Jersey Bike Club homepage, www.cjbc.org for a .pdf file. Of the 112 entrants in the time trial, 84 finished within the 8-hour limit.


----------

